# سؤال حول تفعيل الويندوز وهيروغليفية بريد الياهو؟؟



## القيصر (22 يونيو 2007)

سؤالين
1\طريقه عمل validation للويندز لانه دائما تظهر جمله u r under risk لان النسخه غير اصليه
This copy of Windows did not pass genuine validation. The product key found on this computer is a Volume License Key (VLK) that has been blocked.
2 / الياهو العناوين بتاعت الرسايل بتطلع بالعربي وبس ادخل الرسايل بطلع هيروغليفي طريقه ال encoding مش بتنفع


----------



## Michael (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هاي ممكن اغلبكم بسؤالين*



القيصر قال:


> سؤالين
> 1\طريقه عمل validation للويندز لانه دائما تظهر جمله u r under risk لان النسخه غير اصليه
> This copy of Windows did not pass genuine validation. The product key found on this computer is a Volume License Key (VLK) that has been blocked.
> 2 / الياهو العناوين بتاعت الرسايل بتطلع بالعربي وبس ادخل الرسايل بطلع هيروغليفي طريقه ال encoding مش بتنفع


 

بالنسبة الى النقطة الاولى برجاء اعلامى بنسخة الويندوز التى لديك

بالنسبة الى النقطة الثانية : اعتقد انة كان هناك موضوع يحل هذة النقطة سابحث لة عنك ولو امكنك ايصا ان ترفق لى صورة بتلك الحروف التى تقصدها

سلام ونعمة


----------



## constantine (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حول تفعيل الويندوز وهيروغليفية بريد الياهو؟؟*

بالنسبة للمشكلة الأولى ابحث في اضافة وازالة البرامج على تحديث للويندوز يحوي على الكلمة Genuen ثم قم بازالته, أو استخدم كراك لتحويل النسخة إلى أصلية, وبالنسبة للثاني لديك إحدى حالتين إما أن تختار من قائمة عرض View في الانترنت اكسبلورر ترميز (encoding) ثم أحد ترميزات اللغة العربية أو تذهب إلى لوحة التحكم ثم اعدادات اقليمية وتحدد اللغة العربية في الخانتين في صفحة الاعدادات اقليمية وفي صفحة الخيارات المتقدمة


----------

